# So sad...



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

The BO's at my barn had to put down their old Bashkir Curly gelding, Ruffen, early this week. I'm depressed, he was my favourite at the barn (besides TJ, of course)...he was a huge chestnut with a big neck (I'm a sucker for big, hugable necks!) and even bigger doe eyes!! I feel bad for the owners, too...he was their first Curly. They still have Aroone and Dolly (also Curlies). He was 21 years old, I believe she told me. Poor old soul.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

awwww RIP Ruffen


----------

